# Water Leaking 02 Max



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Nissan gang,

I have a 2002 Maxima and have been experiencing water leakage in the passenger side. I went to the dealership but they wanted to charge me $500 to fix it so i managed to look into it first. I lifted the upholstery and checked to see were the water is coming from. the water is sipping through between the plastic drain that hugs against the firewall down wards. I went under the car checked the firewall hole were the water is suppose to leak out from and noticed nothing was there just the hole. In my past experience i remember a rubber hose of the sort that helps the water direct outside. Just as a reference does any one know if they have that piece under their car and if so can you let me know if it's a rubber piece like 90% of cars have or a hard plastic piece? I was given the hard plastic piece that's shaped like an elbow and makes it impossible to fit in it and requires me to remove the whole entire dash and a/c unit to put in it. also, if you have some work arounds i'd truely appreciate any leads.

Regards,

Edgar


----------

